# فيديو حفر الابار النفطية -1



## رائد حيران (7 مايو 2011)

يمكنك تحميل مقاطع الفيديو من الرابط التالي :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scj4d...bridge plugs 
يرجى الرد واضافة تقييم ولا تنسونا بالدعــــــــــــــــــاء​:77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## تولين (7 مايو 2011)




----------



## ENG.OUDAY (31 مايو 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 يوليو 2011)

thanks but the link not working


----------



## asal_80_77 (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

